# Stock Cam Questions



## Sinerate (Apr 29, 2009)

Does anyone know the stock Lift, Duration, and all the other numbers for the stock cam? I have a friend who works for Snap-ON who can help me find the things that I want to do to it. Buy the way that guy is rebuilding a 70 Chevelle with a 502 in it, his last dyno numbers where 584rwhp and 608rthp. That car is sick, I am going to try a get a video of it Starting and idle so you guys can check it out.(It is not finished yet)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

04 GTO LS1 Cam: 196/207 .479/.467 116LSA
05-06 GTO LS2/01 LS6 Cam: 204/211 .520/.520 116LSA

You can make a table lamp out of it. Thats what I'm thinking about doing with mine.


----------



## Sinerate (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks, you rock!!


----------

